# tinc table mountain?!



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

what the heck is this?! i've never seen one before till now.... is this a crossbreed or something ? lol anyways just wondering...... cool frog anyways...
kingsnake.com Classifieds: D. TINCTORIUS TABLE MOUNTAIN!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Tafelberg (i.e. Table Mountain) is a tepui in Suriname. Three Point Tafelberg or Table Mountain tinctorius are tinctorius from said region. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

As far as I know it's a true morph, SNDF has them on their website.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thats pretty cool... i'd like to see a adult..... anyone have pics of a adult on their puter?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

about half way down.

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Devanny said:


> As far as I know it's a true morph, SNDF has them on their website.


Amazing Pets buys directly from Marcus all the time, so its possible that they came from SNDF and i know Marcus has a few pairs of these.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I use to keep and bred these guys maybe 12 years ago and that's exactly what they look like. I don't know about recent imports but the ones I started with I got at Frog Day from a guy who was around for a very short while and lived up in Oregon -don't remember his name. He got them from an importer in southern California as wc and produced a few of which I bought four. That was all before Marcus got into the business. I produced a bunch of them and then passed them on. Not sure about more recent imports.

Best,

Chuck


----------

